# Aquascaping a Cube Aquarium



## MissCris (Mar 7, 2016)

I feel your pain. I have a 24" cube as well, and unless I have something tall in back, it looks strangely empty. I have the added problem of it being viewable from 2 sides, so I try to avoid too much stuff in the front blocking the view.

The attached pics are of mine 8 months ago. It looked really good as the swords in amongst the rocks grew in, but the jungle val got way too long and shaded the whole tank, so I'm rescaping now too.

The new setup in mine pulled the val, added cyperus helferi to the walls right by the rocks on both sides, a stand of hygro corymbosa in the back corner with some hygro pinnatifida between that and the back-wall cyperus. I also added rotala macranda "green narrow" to the back wall on the far left, and just inside the ring of stones I put 3 swords that will get fairly tall. At the front corners I'm adding a short sword plant on the right, and a red tiger lotus on the left. The right wall is has a bit of ludwigia ovalis to transition the height down, and I'm moving all my marsilea into the tank to fill in the carpet along the front.

Planting really tall in back makes a big difference. Most good looking large cubes I've seen pick a corner to go tall and decend from there to a low front, or do tall backs and scale down at a forward angle.

Hope that helps you with ideas.


----------



## KrypleBerry (May 23, 2017)

Heres my 60 gallon cube. 

https://www.instagram.com/p/BfO94KjhgpM/

Id have posted pictures but seem to be unable to on TPT lately for some reason. There are tons of photos of cube and column scapes on my IG account.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

I also happen to have two cubes, 18" and 24". For me, it is a love and hate relationship. Here are my threads on those guys (18 is still running, the 24 is dry in the garage, at least for now).

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/12-tank-journals/625618-mr-aqua-18-square.html

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/12-tank-journals/390385-60g-cube-chugging-along.html

The 24" thread also has a bunch of links to other people's cubes.


----------



## Queina (Sep 29, 2017)

Not sure if it counts as "aquascaping" since I'm a newbie, but here are my two 12" cubes (water level is low on the photos, it was before refilling after a waterchange)


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

MissCris said:


> I feel your pain. I have a 24" cube as well, and unless I have something tall in back, it looks strangely empty. I have the added problem of it being viewable from 2 sides, so I try to avoid too much stuff in the front blocking the view.
> 
> The attached pics are of mine 8 months ago. It looked really good as the swords in amongst the rocks grew in, but the jungle val got way too long and shaded the whole tank, so I'm rescaping now too.
> 
> ...


That helps alot, thank you. I like the idea of doing one side in back tall and lower in front. You design looks great!

Bump: @KrypleBerry Very stunning! Way beyond my abilities, however. This is professional work 

Bump:


Queina said:


> Not sure if it counts as "aquascaping" since I'm a newbie, but here are my two 12" cubes (water level is low on the photos, it was before refilling after a waterchange)


Very nice. Really like your plant choice. Thank you for the ideas.


----------



## madcrafted (Dec 23, 2017)

Here's a great example of depth and detail in a cube (not my tank). I like the way they built it up in the back with the large stones and left a nice open viewing area up front.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

@ OVT Amazing skills you have. Thanks for sharing 

Bump:


madcrafted said:


> Here's a great example of depth and detail in a cube (not my tank). I like the way they built it up in the back with the large stones and left a nice open viewing area up front.


Its very beautiful. I would have to modify something like this, however. Just not practical for my 7 inch discus.


----------



## sevendust111 (Jul 15, 2014)

I have a high tech 18x18x18 cube and it definitely presents some challenges. I started by creating a triangular naturescape with plants coming out from spider wood but it kept looking like a volcano of plants in the center of the tank. Now I have some micro java jutting out from the wood creating an arch and it looks much better. Kinda hard for me to explain.


----------



## KrypleBerry (May 23, 2017)

Discusluv said:


> MissCris said:
> 
> 
> > I feel your pain. I have a 24" cube as well, and unless I have something tall in back, it looks strangely empty. I have the added problem of it being viewable from 2 sides, so I try to avoid too much stuff in the front blocking the view.
> ...


Thanks!  I gathered all the manzanita and rock for that tank at 6,000ft elevation, I used cryptocoryne sp, Bucephelandra sp, christmas moss, pellia and I have a few anubias veriegated in there as well. All easy plants to keep, and mostly slow growers, keeps my work load down. I also wrapped a sink caddy in moss and made a riparium feature with wandering jew and maidenshair fern. This cube is viewable from 4 sides and the top, luckily for me there is one corner thats not a popular place to hang out (tubes and cords went here and will be partially hidden by the riparium feature). I had to make a custom net top to keep my hatchets in as well, wow can these fish jump!


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jul 18, 2003)

Not quite a planted tank, but an example of using rock that could then be covered by epiphytes and have open space for fish or low-growing plants in front.


----------



## lvemoji (Oct 26, 2016)

I built my hardscape up around the sides and back to build depth and create a mountain type scene. I've also seen some nice cubes with large pieces of driftwood, heavy on the fern plants and maybe white sand up front. Can post some photos of my dsm scape later, its 45cm (17.8in) cube and it was kind of a pain to scape but im excited to see how it will come out.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Ive been working on this tank after all the inspiring photos and tips--- it has definitely been a challenge. 

I bought some window film for background ( which I haven't applied yet).
But, this will be what I will be placing on the back:

https://www.artscape-inc.com/product/rice-paper-retail/

Added some lava rock, planted some swords, added moss, java fern, and anubius to driftwood.

Any advice with placement, any other plants suggestions, hardscape details etc... is much appreciated.
Water is still a bit cloudy from working on it today.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

You might want to plant that sword by the left wall deeper - you should not see much of the roots.

Tall thin plants are custom made for these tanks: Vals and Giant Hairgrass are number 1, imo. Then Limnophila aquatica / asiatica or even Cabomba provide the fullness. Ludwidgia repens is hard to beat for color in a non-co2 tank. For something a bit unusual but still manageable, check out Crypt retro and crinum calamistratum / natans. Brazilian Pennywort makes for a nice contrast / floating plant.

On the opposite spectrum, in addition to swords, lilies provide volume, color and cover. Red tiger lotus, N. stellata and N. "Taiwan" come to mind.

Mix and serve warm.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Well, the Ozelot sword did not survive my Blue Phantom Pleco's constantly chewing mouth... and with me fish always win the battle with what goes in my tanks. 
I have planted some Leopard Val and C. spiralis in one corner, as was suggested, but it is slow to fill in. The biggest problem with its growth, I think, is the layer of -- maybe diatoms?- not sure that has settled on leaves of both. I recently put in 10 Oto's and they seem to be cleaning up the leaves pretty quickly, still some left, however.

I tried some a few different Rotalla's and Ludweiga plants, but the fine stems did not do well in the presence of my Pleco- always floating next day. 
I think the next thing to try would be the Lilies.
This tank, while the discus love it, is the bane of my existence.

Any other suggestions?


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

I planted a lily for red color, still very small leaves so it will be awhile to actually see it. 
Took out lava rock and replaced it with seiryu stone, which I like a lot better. But thinking I need one large stone by the branch?
Any recommendations on placement of stone? Do you agree need a larger stone by branch?
Added some anubias pinto.
Better? What do you think?


----------

